# Stand advice



## Joeyb0915 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi, this may sound like a silly question I'm about to upgrade my tank size as I've inherited a family members old tank but it doesn't have a stand however a friend has offered me there's but it's a lot bigger than the tank. The tank measures 76 x 30 and the stand is 120 x 40 cabinet stand with a flat top. 

I'm just wondering will this still be suitable to hold it with the tank not reaching the edges and basically being in the middle of the stand?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Joeyb0915 said:


> Hi, this may sound like a silly question I'm about to upgrade my tank size as I've inherited a family members old tank but it doesn't have a stand however a friend has offered me there's but it's a lot bigger than the tank. The tank measures 76 x 30 and the stand is 120 x 40 cabinet stand with a flat top.
> 
> I'm just wondering will this still be suitable to hold it with the tank not reaching the edges and basically being in the middle of the stand?


Yes it will be fine. Just make sure you situate it centrally on the stand


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Also make sure it's sturdy enough for the weight. Remember each litre of water weighs 1kg, without the weight of the glass, substrate and decor, and if the cabinet top bows this could cause the glass to break. A foam mat under the tank is a good idea too, to absorb the pressure from any irregularities on the cabinet surface.


----------

